# Carioca Owner - Any on here?



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi

I have just brought a New Carioca 656 for me and the two kids and i am taking delivery in 2 weeks. 

There looks like there are not many of us around, so it would be nice to know if there are many on here.

Darren


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DJWARE said:


> There looks like there are not many of us around,


 Carioca is one of the commonest model names used by CI. It's just that they use it with lots of different numbers - I've had a 15P and am thinking of getting a 694 sometime, a guy I know used to have a 625 and the place that hires out my Cipro has a 656 like yours on it's fleet as well as two 694s.



> so it would be nice to know if there are many on here.


I must admit that they do seem to be under represented on here.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a 2007 Carioca 705. Great layout and great chassis. If only it wasn't so damp. Five attempts at rectifying the damp.
Would we have another CI? Yes now that they have changed the sealing method.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Darren

I've moved your thread to the CI forum. Those we have will be watching here I guess. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

Yes, I have one. 

We are very happy with ours. We looked around for quite a while in bunk bed models as we have 1 kid at the moment and plan in the future for another.

We had a slight bit of damp in the overcab corner (warranty resolved) but other than that no problems except a self inflicted slight bump.

It fits our needs perfectly and we hope to have Freddie Jnr for a long time to come.

Ben


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a 656 until mid last year , have now downsized to 2 berth, kids not interested in coming away any more!


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All

Thanks for replying

Glad to hear you were all happy with yours...hopefully to damp issue as been resolved and i will keep a look out for this.

The layout is perfect for me as I have a 9 year old and 6 year old so the bunk beds are perfect.

Should of seen there faces when i told them...they were so excited.

The kids and I are off to Newquay for week on the 30th July and it will be our first time in a motorhome so a little nervous.

Will be organising trips further afield when I get more confident.

Take Care

Darren


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Darren,

I have owned quite a few motorhomes in my time and can say that I am more than pleased with my Carioca 705 which I have owned for nearly 2 years now. Fortunately I have not experienced any damp problems and I have found the layout, for my wife and I, to be just right. I had to have the gear box "judder" saga sorted by Fiat under recall but apart from that I have not had any problems. I found the handbook rather limited but having corresponded with GerryD and received some excellent advice on a couple of "operational" issues I am very happy with the van. I am sure you have made a good choice.

Kind regards

Keith


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

HI Darren

Have a 656 as well. Got it last year and we love it. The bunk beds are ideal for our 2 and 9 year old with enough space for all necessary bits all over the place!!
Various outings including trips to Snowdon in October and Alps in February as well as the normal sunny campsite stuff etc etc!!
We looked at quite a few models and the layout and price was right!!

However, just had quite a bit of damp confirmed at the back, up high, so am at the beginning of sorting that out!! So far CI and my local dealer have been excellent, but the key looks like ensuring the stamps etc are kept up to date. Its not been dismantled or the paperwork checked yet, so fingers crossed!! I am relying on CI's support to hopefully prove some of their knockers (oo er) wrong!!
Lee


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for heads up Lee on the damp issue on yours.

Out of interest did your model have the 'Extreme Protection System' thats touted in the new CI brochure?

I am buying through Geoff Cox who i know as a really good reputation

Thanks

Darren



leenuts said:


> HI Darren
> 
> Have a 656 as well. Got it last year and we love it. The bunk beds are ideal for our 2 and 9 year old with enough space for all necessary bits all over the place!!
> Various outings including trips to Snowdon in October and Alps in February as well as the normal sunny campsite stuff etc etc!!
> ...


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

HI Darren
Sorry should have said. Mines an 08, so new shape but not as tweeked as the new one. Hopefully the new protection means that CI recognised there was an issue. Similalrly, not sure if any remedial work (seal) can be done at the higher level!!
We like ours that much, that providing we can get over this problem, we would look at a newer model if we wanted/needed to. But its size and layout will do us for quite a while yet.
Lee


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought mine at Geoff Cox too, happy with the service and they are all friendly.

Ben


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

Lets hope they have made improvements, i have noticed they have increased there warranty so that shows they have confidence.

Hope you get yours sorted.

Like you say the layout is perfect for my two kids.

Darren



leenuts said:


> HI Darren
> Sorry should have said. Mines an 08, so new shape but not as tweeked as the new one. Hopefully the new protection means that CI recognised there was an issue. Similalrly, not sure if any remedial work (seal) can be done at the higher level!!
> We like ours that much, that providing we can get over this problem, we would look at a newer model if we wanted/needed to. But its size and layout will do us for quite a while yet.
> Lee


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

blongs said:


> I bought mine at Geoff Cox too, happy with the service and they are all friendly.
> 
> Ben


Hi Ben

Notice your getting around 25MPG....was hoping for 30 oh well better budget a bit more for fuel!


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have had a 15P living for a year, well happy with it. Not done a lot of miles, but seems to suit us ok.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DJWARE said:


> blongs said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine at Geoff Cox too, happy with the service and they are all friendly.
> ...


That's easy - drive slower than he does. :wink:


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi


we have a new shape 656
been great so far but the damp mentions make me worried

when did the 'extra damp ' protection start, mine is 2007 with a new fiat nose

pleased with and the kids love the bunks.



regds neill


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

DJWARE said:


> blongs said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine at Geoff Cox too, happy with the service and they are all friendly.
> ...


Hi, yeah never cracked 30mpg and don't think it ever will tbh.

It does depend on the journeys we do and obviously the speed.

The last figure was 23mpg ish as we spent the whole time on motorways at 60/65 (M18 & M1 to Silverstone) and then on the way back we were a little faster eeking towards 70. We did have a few queues coming out of Silverstone as well though.

There are times when we have hit 27mpg, I think these were tootling around near home towards the coast where the roads are more like 50mph and have some downhill sections for off the throttle coasting.

What engine do they put in them these days for the new models?

I have the older model 2.3 (110bhp) 5 speed gearbox.

I think the X250 models of the 656 previously were the 2.3 (130bhp) 6 speed boxes but now are 2.2 (100bhp)?? with an upgrade option to 2.3 as well?

The newer engines may give a bit better mpg, especially a 6 speeder for motorway use.

I'd not worry too much tbh, it is a little demoralising when you see the total on the fuel pump but you soon forget when onsite and enjoying yourself. Compared to the amount the family cost in icecreams and meals on holidays the difference in 30mpg - 25mpg isn't that much bother.

Ben


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

i have a 656 on a fiat 2.3 2005 great for when grandkids with us/when we are on our own bottom bunk goes up and the room we get in garage is brilliant.thinking of adding 2nd battery but dont know where to put it.under passenger seat is original one and under drivers seat is charging system.anybody added 2nd battery to their 656?


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

I got a cracking deal on one with the Fiat Ducato 250 2200 cc multi jet with 100bhp 5 speed gearbox. So I went for this one 



blongs said:


> DJWARE said:
> 
> 
> > blongs said:
> ...


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Neill

I will ask the dealer when I collect the motorhome for you.

If yours is still within its 4 year warranty i'd just get someone to check it for peace of mind.

I know I will get mine checked yearly when it gets serviced

Darren



bubble63 said:


> hi
> 
> we have a new shape 656
> been great so far but the damp mentions make me worried
> ...


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Excellent, the offers from Geoff Cox ebay come through on e-mail every now and again

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-2011-...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item35a8ee9c85

Can't argue with £33K or below.

I'm going to Geoff Cox on Tuesday next week, hopefully I won't come out with a new MH.

Ben


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

Picking up the 656 today


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

have a fantastic day collecting your motorhome


where's the first trip to?

Neil
in sunny Cambridge


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Excellent, enjoy the van.

I am back to Geoff Cox tomorrow to get mine. The lovely 06 656 outside will be Freddie jnr, watch how you reverse! ;-)

Ben


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Neil

The dealer booked me in a local campsite last night to test everything...loved it 


Taking the kids to St.Ives August Bank Holiday week. I will be fitting in a couple of nights near skeggy next weekend also.

Darren


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Ben

I had them fit some reversing sensors before i picked up so all was good with reversing  

Was you having some work done on yours?

Darren


----------



## cicarioca656 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi All,

First post from some newbie Caricoca 656 owners just to say Hi !

We bought ours 2nd hand in July this year, 2008 plate , 7K miles. We also thought the offer new from Geoff Cox looked fantastic value but in the end decided we couldn't stretch ourselves that far. Also once we had seen ours in the flesh we just had to have it within the week rather than wait a month for a new delivery ! We thought that might have been a mistake when we noticed water dripping from above the top bunk while we were away in October half term but looks like that was just condensation. We had it checked when we got home and no damp was detected, will be keeping an eye on it though.

We had some great times over the Summer and are now researching laying up partially for the Winter. We plan to still get out and about once a month but still plenty of prcautions to take from what I'm reading, so much to learn and so little in the Manuals !

Any Carioca specific over wintering tips anyone can share ?

Cheers, Sean & Tracy


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Darren, yes I had a little self inflicted damage repaired on my van. The door took 10 months to get from Italy so that was the main holdup.

Hi Sean and Tracy, we also have condensation in the top bunk in the morning. I think t is just due to a little hot bodied 5 year old sleeping for 12 hours in an enclosed space. There isn't any airflow when the curtains and shut at the front and the window closed overnight.

In the morning we open the window in that area and over summer she slept up there with the window open. The blackout blind stopped a lot of airflow again but it was a little better.

We try to use ours in the winter as well, if there are just the 2 of us when driving we put a blanket hanging down from the overcab bed to keep the heat in to the cab whilst moving or the hot air just goes backwards.

When setup on site we tend to leave the blanket down to keep the heat from a blower or the heater in the living section as the cab can get draughty.

When on site with EHU we have a electric fan heater and a remote controlled adapter for the socket. ASDA sell 3 for £5. In the morning I remotely switch on the fan heater and give the van time to warm before getting out of bed.

Our van is drained off at the moment, boiler valve is manual on mine under the rear facing seats, main water tank under the forward facing seat has drain valve against the wall that twists.

Waste water outlet open to drain.

Taps all open, shower head off and stored in one of the build in moulded shelves in the shower area.

The toilet cassette is stored in the garage.

I leave the main large window blind open and use the curtains to block out eyes and light , the blinds don't like being down constantly anyway and the springs wear out.

External silverscreen on the front hooking over the doors and tied on to the mirrors.

Alarm on which uses the main battery, crooklock style lock on the wheel.

I have also been using the habitation battery isolator on the side of the passenger seat as once I came out and the hab battery had drained quite a bit. The isolator has stopped this.

They also make excellent Santa Sleighs










Hope you enjoy your van

Ben


----------



## cicarioca656 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hi Ben,

Thanks for all the useful information. I'd found the tap for the main water tank but thanks for pointing out the one for the water heater, just in time before the frosts this week !

One tip I got from the guy who checked our van for the damp was to put a few bowls of cat litter out rather than salt or shelling out for a dehumidifier. Haven't heard that before so will give it a go.

Thanks Again.


----------

